# Dead Wing



## Sheldon Johnson (Mar 20, 2006)

My female orchid has a wing that doesnt appear to be getting any blood. It basically dried out and in texture is very similar to dried leaves.

I ended up cutting it off, buti was jsut wondering if anyone else has encountered this or knows what causes it?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2006)

I have had it happen on a few different species. Not sure what causes it though.


----------

